# Sarunas Jasikevicius



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Any info on this Lithuanian Pg. Word around Cleveland is that there going to try to seriously go after this guy.

He did well in the Olympics but I was wondering what kind of calibre of player he is in the Euroleague. Top 5 PG, best, ok?


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Go Terps!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Im Lithuanian and I might be biased, but I think most of people here agree that Jasikevicius is best PG in Europe and one of best in the world. You saw him in Olympics, 2 years ago already NBA champion Tony Parker was owned in semifinal of Eurobasket2003 where Lithuania became champ later beating Pau Gasol and Spain in the final. In 2000 Sydney Olympics the last Dream Team was one shot away from loosing to Lithuania in the semifinal. Jasikevicius was the leader and Kidd with Payton at their best years couldnt do anything against Saras.

Jasikevicius has won 2 last Euroleague champs with Barcelona and Maccabi. This year with Maccabi he again made it to the Final Four. Hes an ultimate winner and fighter. He never gives up, he lights up his teammates, always plays with the passion. You can see fire in his eyes and energy around him when he plays. 

Saras is a good shooter, has good dribling, but the best his skill of course is his passing - Nash style. His passes sometimes seem so unlogical, because you just didnt notice that this way of attack was possible, but after its done you see that it was really the best solution the player could find. Hes a great FT shooter also. Of course everybody questions his defense, but IMHO its more his attitude in defense. Yes, hes slow when defending, but if he cared more in defense he wouldnt be so exposed as it happens sometimes.

Anyway about his coming to NBA. I doubt Jasikevicius would agree with backup PG spot. At least he would have to be 6th player with 25-30 minutes. He just cant sit on bench, its against his nature. Also money should be bigger than in Europe, because hes one of best paid players here and he enjoys to play here. NBA isnt his dream anymore, so you must offer him good conditions (money and playing time wise) that he would agree to leave Europe.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

He's the best PG in the Euroleague. Period.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Zalgirinis you aren't biased in your description of Saras...He has been great for Maccabi. His only real weak points are his defense and he gets out of control sometimes. But if he wasn't out of control he couldn't play like he does, he just gets sloppy once in a while. And his D could use some work... People like to compare him to Nash, but I think Jason Williams is a better comparison. Like Williams, he's pretty athletic (Nash isn't a great athlete even though he's very quick), and they have similar out of control styles... Saras may be quicker than Williams, but he's not as quick as Nash. If Phoenix still is interested in him, he'd be a killer backup for Nash, but I think he'd need a guarantee of being a starter to try the NBA. I'm not sure if he'll ever come to the NBA, but if a team like Houston pursued him he could be a very solid NBA player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm, thanks for the info. How come you guys don't have link to word basketball on the left hand column: it should be there.


Back on topic, the Cavs would definitely guarantee a shot at the starter's job as the only thing we'll have next year is an aging Snow. Maybe if Z cuts back on his contract demands, we migth be able to have enough money to bring him over


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hmm, thanks for the info. How come you guys don't have link to word basketball on the left hand column: it should be there.


Basicly we dont ask for the link, because some of us have another board to talk about international basketball and we choose to stay there (thats why this place looks a bit dead). I dont want to get banned for spamming, so PM me if you want to know the address of the biggest board about international basketball.


----------

